# Boiling Gnocchi or Pan Frying



## Tdammon (Oct 15, 2017)

What will be the main differences in my gnocchi if I chose to pan fry it instead of boiling. In my experience boiling the gnocchi causes them to loose their shape a bit and loose their smooth texture.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Part of the boiling process is to finish hydration and cooking of the flour. But I agree with you that handmade gnocchi often become mushy and watery when cooked this way.

The butter sautee actually helps restore some of the dryness to the the gnocchi.

I'll admit that one of my Heathen philistine behaviors in cooking is that I prefer the shelf-stable prefab gnocchi because when you boil it, it comes out with enough chew to be enjoyable.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You could steam them and then fry


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

After you've finished making and rolling and cutting the Gnocchi, you blanch them in simmering water until they float. I pull them out and shock them in ice water, then drain, and keep them until service time. I saute them.


----------

